# Unloading and Stacking Round Bales



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

May not want to try this at home.

UzpfSTEwMDAxNDc5ODcwOTU3MzozNzY2MTA0NTYxNzU1NzU


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ruptured disc potential = 99.99999 out of 100.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty spongy straw bale thankfully for his back!


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

An idiot and his back will soon part ways.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, I look and grimace.....two years ago I didn't even know I HAD a back, now I can't hardly move from some unknown problem in my lower back.....X-rays, MRI and still waiting....and hurting  M.D. Appt on Friday, exactly two weeks after MRI, I guess I should feel fortunate....some may not be able to get MRI, but I did have to pay $500 out of pocket.
Loading round bales in that manner may have been possible a few dozen years ago but those years have long past, I'm lucky to do a small square like that anymore.....
I remember as a small child the constant advertisements for "Doan's pills" never really understood until now.....Duexis (ibuprofen) is my drug of choice for the time being


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I must be making my rolls to heavy, my 2030 grunts when I pick one up... can't even push mine over by hand...


----------

